# Mein erster Teich - Basiswissen für Einsteiger



## Christine (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teich - Basiswissen für Einsteiger*

*"Mein erster Teich - Basiswissen für Einsteiger"
*
Herzlich Willkommen bei Hobby-gartenteich.de!!!

Dieses Forum ist ein Treffpunkt für alle Teichinteressierten, die sich gerne kostenlos und uneigennützig gegenseitig helfen.

Für Einsteiger haben wir hier die wichtigsten Regeln für die Anlage und den Betrieb des eigenen Teichparadieses zusammengestellt. Betont kurz, um möglichst viel Wissen in kompakter Form anzubieten. An allen wichtigen Stellen sind Verlinkungen auf weiterführende Artikel zu jeweils diesem Thema eingestellt.

Wir beschäftigen uns hier jedoch nur mit dem „normalen“ Gartenteich: Wasser, Pflanzen, Tiere. Für Spezialteiche empfehlen wir das anschließende Studium der entsprechenden Fachforen (Schwimmteiche, Koiteiche, Naturteiche, Miniteiche).

Wichtigste Frage also erst einmal: Was will ich für einen Teich?

Möchten Sie Fische halten, dann fordert dieses eine gewisse Mindestgröße und Mindesttiefe. Dabei geht es nicht nur um den zur Verfügung stehenden Schwimmraum für die Tiere, als vielmehr auch um eine bei größeren und tieferen Teichen höhere Temperaturkonstanz. Zu flache Teiche bieten im Winter nicht genügend Überlebensraum unter dem Eis und im Sommer erwärmen sie sich zu stark.

Daraus folgt:

*Je größer und tiefer, desto besser!
*
Als Minimum für die sichere Haltung von wenigen Fischen kann man eine Tiefe von mindestens 80 cm ansehen, das Volumen ergibt sich aus dem Bedarf der jeweiligen Fischart..
Extremlagen z.B. in den Mittelgebirgen oder die geplante Haltung von Großfischen wie Koi oder Stör fordern deutlich mehr Tiefe und Volumen. Hier sollte man die hier dargestellten Mindestanforderungen möglichst deutlich überschreiten.

Viele Fertig-Teichbecken aus dem Baumarkt erreichen diese Mindesttiefe von 80 cm nicht!

*Standort*
Die nächste wichtige Entscheidung besteht in der Auswahl eines geeigneten Platzes in Ihrem Garten. Hier sind folgende Punkte zu berücksichtigen:

•    Nicht unter Bäumen: Laubeintrag !
•    benachbarte Böschungen und Hochbeete: Dünger- und Erdeintrag bei Regen
•    Sonne/Schatten: Zuviel Sonne -> starke Erwärmung, zuwenig Sonne -> Kümmerwuchs der Pflanzen. Also möglichst nicht weniger als 4 Stunden und nicht mehr als 8 Stunden Sonne im Hochsommer
•    Technik: Sind Strom- und Wasseranschlüsse in der Nähe?

*Teichform / Bepflanzung*
Um zu einem funktionierenden Teich zu kommen, ist der Entzug von Nährstoffen aus dem Teich durch eine geeignete, möglichst üppige Bepflanzung absolut notwendig. Die jeweiligen Pflanzenarten benötigen unterschiedliche Pflanztiefen. Deshalb ist das Anlegen von verschiedenen Tiefenzonen/Pflanzstufen besonders wichtig (Eine Ausnahme bilden Koi-Teiche, bei denen aufgrund des Appetits der Koi auf Pflanzen eine Trennung von Fischen und Pflanzen erfolgen sollte).
Stichwort Teichprofil

Planen Sie die Pflanzstufen breit genug, damit genügend Substrat auf diesen Terassen liegen bleiben kann ohne in „die Tiefe“ abzurutschen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann man bereits die gewünschte Bepflanzung auswählen und damit den wichtigsten Grundstein für einen tollen, gut funktionierenden Teich legen. Eine Faustregel besteht in der Auswahl von niedrigeren Pflanzen (z.B. __ Sumpfdotterblume, brennender Hahnenfuss, __ Zwergbinse, etc.) für den Vordergrund (auch Betrachterufer genannt) und höherer Arten (__ Iris, __ Rohrkolben, __ Blutweiderich, oder ähnliche) für den Hintergrund. Beachten Sie zu diesem Zweck auch unsere  Pflanzendatenbank).

*Substrat*
Das Substrat dient mehreren Zwecken. Es bietet den Pflanzen Halt und Nahrung, dient aber auch nützlichen Bakterien als Besiedlungsfläche.

Bewährt hat sich als Bodengrund gewaschener Kies (Grober Sand). In den Pflanzzonen gerne mit leichter Lehmbeimischung („Verlegesand“). Je gröber das Substrat, desto gröber auch die Lücken, in denen sich Schmutz ansammeln kann!

In einem richtigen Ufergraben  darf/muss  das Substrat dann schon mal nährstoffhaltiger sein (z.B. Mutterboden). Und auch Seerosen haben besondere Ansprüche.

Stichwort Teichsubstrat
Stichwort Ufergraben
Stichwort Seerosen


*Wasser*
Im Wasser sind zahlreiche Stoffe gelöst, die für den Teich wichtig sind, aber auch gefährlich sein können. Deshalb ist es unerlässlich sich mit den Grundbegriffen wie PH-Wert, Nitrit und Nitrat etc. auseinanderzusetzen – möglichst bevor das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.
Stichwort Wasserchemie

Zur Teichbefüllung eigenen sich am besten Regen- und/oder Leitungswasser.  Gesammeltes Regenwasser kann belastet sein! Geeignete Wassertests (z.B. Tröpfchentests) sind im Handel erhältlich. Besonders bei Brunnenwasser empfiehlt sich jedoch, ein ausführlichen Test in einem Fachlabor durchführen zu lassen.


*Ufergestaltung*
Bei der Planung ist auf eine gute Ufergestaltung mit Kapillarsperre (Verhindert das „Leersaugen“ des Teiches durch Kapillareffekte ) und das geschickte Verbergen der Teichrandes (Folie oder Fertigteich) zu achten. Nichts ist schlimmer, als bei ständig sinkendem Wasserspiegel das Leck zu suchen. Offen sichtbare Folie wird durch die Sonneneinstrahlung innerhalb kurzer Zeit brüchig. Hier helfen Ufermatten, die selbst steil abfallende blanke Folie zu einem attraktiven, bepflanzten Naturufer werden lassen.
Stichwort Ufergestaltung

*Technik*
Unter Technik verstehen die meisten erst einmal Pumpe und Filter. Ob dies wirklich notwendig ist, ist von der Art und Bauweise des Teiches abhängig.
Ein reiner Pflanzen- bzw. Naturteich wird beides nicht brauchen.
Ein Bachlauf benötigt natürlich eine Pumpe. Ebenso ein Pflanzenfilter- oder Filtergrabensystem (häufig in Schwimmteichen).
Ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Fischen wird die normale Bepflanzung alleine nicht ausreichen. Ein Filter muss her. Bei kleinen Teichen, die oft nachträglich technisiert werden, wird man sicherlich mit einem preiswerten Filter auskommen. Möchte man jedoch Rücksicht auf Kleinstlebewesen nehmen, muss man sich schon Gedanken machen, wie der Schmutz in den Filter kommt.
Faustregel für den Kauf eines Filters: Bei Fischhaltung halbiert man besser die vom Hersteller angegebene Literzahl. Beispiel: Lt. Hersteller ist der Filter für Teiche bis 5000 Liter geeignet, realistisch ist eine Eignung für bis zu 2.500 Litern. Wer Platz genug hat, sollte über einen Pflanzenfilter nachdenken.

Sind Fische eingeplant, sollte man sich auch vorher schon Gedanken um eine passende Filterung, Stromleitung, Standplatz etc. machen. Und wer mit einen Koiteich liebäugelt, muss/sollte auf jeden Fall ausreichende Technik einplanen.

Stichwort: Grundsätzliches über Filter und Funktionsprinzip Schwerkraft oder gepumpt

Wer nicht kaufen möchte, kann auch selber bauen.
Forum Eigenbautechnik

*Fische*
Viele für den Gartenteich angebotene Fische sind Schwarmfische, d.h. sie sollten in Gruppen von mindestens 5 – 6 Tieren gehalten werden. Wichtig: Die gehandelten Tiere sind in der Regel Jungtiere, die teilweise noch sehr deutlich wachsen. Bitte informieren Sie sich vor dem Fischkauf, welche Größe die ausgewachsenen Tiere erreichen. Und bedenken Sie den sich teilweise recht zahlreich einstellenden Nachwuchs, denn das Aussetzen von Nachzuchten in die Natur ist genau wie die Entnahme aus der Natur gesetzlich verboten!

•    __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen 1.000 Liter
•    Bitterlinge, Elritzen 1.500 Liter
•    __ Goldfisch, __ Shubunkin, Sarrasa:: 3.000 Liter
•    Goldorfen 5.000 Liter
•    Koi: 5.000 Liter für den 1. Fisch plus 1.000 Liter für jeden weiteren Fisch, Tiefe 1,5 m - absolutes Minimum!!!
•    __ Graskarpfen: 10.000 Liter (Absolutes Minimum!!!)

Sonderfall STÖR:
Für den normalen Gartenteich ungeeignet! Äußerst anspruchsvoller Fisch, der enorme Schwimmfläche benötigt. Nur für Großanlagen und Teichprofis zu empfehlen. Es werden ca. 20 verschiedene Arten gehandelt. Bitte vor dem Störkauf unbedingt ausgiebig informieren. Dabei auch genau recherchieren welche Art angeboten wird und welche Ansprüche diese Art an die Haltung stellt. Lexikon!

*Und wann dürfen die Fische in den Teich?*

Auf keinen Fall sofort! Die „Teichbiologie“ braucht mindestens ein paar Wochen, um in Gang zu kommen. Erst dann dürfen die Fische hinein.
Stichwort:



> Nitritpeak
> Das im Fischkot und in den Stoffwechselprodukten anderer Teichbewohner enhaltene Ammoniak wird von Bakterien zu Nitrit verarbeit, dieses wiederum von anderen Bakterien zu Nitrat, das wiederum von Pflanzen aufgenommen werden kann. So im Einfachen der Kreislauf.
> Ein erhöhter Nititwert ergibt sich in der Regel bei neu eingerichteten Teichen dadurch, dass sich zunächst die nitriterzeugenden Bakterien ansiedeln und vermehren und erst in einem zweiten Schritt die Nitraterzeuger. So ist der Nitritwert über einen gewissen Zeitraum erhöht. Das gibt sich mit der Zeit von selber.


(Quelle: „Haitu“)

Auf der sicheren Seite sind die Geduldigen, die ihre Fische erst im nächsten Jahr einsetzen. Belohnt werden sie mit üppigerem Pflanzenwachstum, interessanten Teichbewohnern, mit denen sie gar nicht gerechnet haben, und gesunden Fischen.

*Algen*
sind auch nur Pflanzen. Meistens wachsen sie schneller als die übrigen Pflanzen.  Ergebnis: Das Wasser im neu angelegte Teich verfärbt sich grün. Stichwort: Algenblüte. In der Regel geht das nach einigen Wochen vorbei. Häufig taucht sie jedoch im nächsten Frühjahr wieder auf. Ist dies ein Dauerzustand und kommen auch noch andere Algen, z.B. Fadenalgen hinzu, ist dies ein Zeichen von zuviel Nährstoffen. Gründe hierfür können z.B. zu wenig Pflanzen oder zu viele Fische sein. Grundsätzliches zum Thema Algen

So – wir hoffen, wir konnten die ersten Fragen schon einmal beantworten und mit den weiterführenden Links mehr Informationen eröffnen.

Ansonsten hilft nur eins: Lesen, Lesen, Lesen. (Und ab und zu mal nachfragen!)

In diesen Sinne viel Spaß bei und mit uns am Teich!

(Autor: Alex45225, Überarbeitung: Blumenelse)
​


----------

